# From Orchids Limited



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

I received my 2 orchids from the auction today and also ordered a few more from Jason as long as there was a box coming out. I have to say it was a smooth transaction and the orchids look great. They were well packed and don't seem too stressed actually. I'm very pleased with the quality, packing, service and will definitely be ordering from them again. 

If you haven't ever ordered from them don't hesitate. You won't be disappointed. I'm very picky if they can please me it has to be good.:clap:


----------



## JAB (May 20, 2017)

Between the Fischers and Sam Tsui, the strongest orchids in my collection and certainly tops when it comes to customer service.


----------



## Marius Titulesc (Jul 10, 2017)

Sam Tsui has my vote as well. I have only words of praise for them.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 18, 2017)

Sam is the best for sure


----------



## D-novice (Oct 20, 2017)

Sam Tsui = Orchid Inn in Illinois 

Orchids Limited is in Minnesota. 

Neither of them is giving their plants away! But Sam is better know in the slipper world, I'd guess.


----------

